# LED TV Empfehlung



## evolution (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
eins vorweg, ja das beste Bild ist Ansichtssache und jeder empfindet was anderes als "besser". Trotzdem gibts irgendwo nen Punkt, wo einfach unabhängig vom eigenen Bedarf das Bild gut oder schlecht ist.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
ich suche einen LED TV der folgendes mitbringen muss und einige Dinge nice to have sind:
haben sollte er
 - guten Kontrast / gute Schwarzwerte
 - WLAN bzw Möglichkeit der Vernetzung im Heimnetzwerk (FullHD Stream Router ist schon zuhause)
 - LED Backlight (sofern ihr mich nicht von was besserem überzeugen könnt)
 - ruckelfreies Bild / scharfes Bild
 - gute Reaktionszeit <5ms

nice to have:
 - Festplatte

was ich nicht brauche:
 - 3D
 - gutes Bild aus jedem Betrachtungswinkel (entweder man sitzt vor dem Fernseher oder eben nicht)
 - 400Hz ++ (wozu gibts das überhaupt?)
 - "gute" integrierte Boxen
 - Stromverbrauch ist nebensächlich
 - dünn oder dick ist mir egal

Wenn mir noch was einfällt, werde ich es hier editieren. Aber haut mal in die Tasten, bin schon auf einige gute Empfehlungen gespannt. Und bitte nur Fachwissen posten, wenn es auch wirklich besitzt. Keine Wikipedia Artikel bitte.

Budget: 1500€ bzw max 2000€ je nachdem, inwiefern da das Gerät besser ist oder was es besser kann.


----------



## ck.Marvin (13. Februar 2012)

habe meinen elis die tage den hier geholt:

Philips 40PFL8505K LCD/LED-Fernseher

kann ich empfehlen. gutes bild und p/l top


----------



## SOADTony (16. Februar 2012)

Ich besitze einen Samsung u40d 5700 LED tv und bin sehr sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem


----------



## Supeq (17. Februar 2012)

Bin mit dem  Samsung UE55D6500VSXZG 138 cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik mehr als zufrieden, der sollte genau das sein was du suchst!


----------



## Loro Husk (17. Februar 2012)

Schon mal über nen Plasma nachgedacht?
Wenn der TV fürs Heimkino sein soll, sprich ausschließlich im D
dunkeln gucken, bietet ein Plasma von Panasonic mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (18. Februar 2012)

willst du mit dem tv auch zocken ?

wenn ja musst du auf den Input Lag achten , das heißt du kannst Samsung schonmal vergessen !


----------



## SOADTony (18. Februar 2012)

handwurstschlaufe schrieb:


> willst du mit dem tv auch zocken ?
> 
> wenn ja musst du auf den Input Lag achten , das heißt du kannst Samsung schonmal vergessen !


 
Sorry aber ich zocke Regelmässig Xbox 360 auf meinem Samsung und dort habe ich noch nie einen "Input Lag" gehabt.
Quellen ? Test ? 
Sonst könnte ja jeder hier schreiben was er will.
Vergleich bei mir mit Phillips Led Tv Lg Plasma Tv und Samsung Plasma Tv und keiner war schlechter oder langsamer.

mfg Tony


----------



## BöserMob (18. Februar 2012)

SOADTony schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich zocke Regelmässig Xbox 360 auf meinem Samsung und dort habe ich noch nie einen "Input Lag" gehabt.
> Quellen ? Test ?
> Sonst könnte ja jeder hier schreiben was er will.
> Vergleich bei mir mit Phillips Led Tv Lg Plasma Tv und Samsung Plasma Tv und keiner war schlechter oder langsamer.
> ...


 
Auch auf meinem Samsung  46D6510 nie Probleme gehabt und dabei noch nie den "GamerMode" angeschmissen!!


----------



## N8Mensch2 (18. Februar 2012)

LED TV Input Lag noch aktuell? - ComputerBase Forum

Input-Lag Diskussionsthread - Playstation Forum

LCD/LED TV Console Gaming Input Lag list/chart | AVForums.com - UK Online

Samsung UE55D8000 (3D HDTV)
[HDTV] *33ms* im Game Mode (PC Mode mit aktiviert)
[AVF] *45-70ms *im Game Mode
40" *48-64ms *im Game Mode

Samsung UE46D7000 (3D HDTV)
[HDTV] *33ms *im Game Mode (PC Mode mit aktiviert)

- 40" Samsung LE40C650/C652/C654 - *45ms *(Game Mode ON)
Samsung LE40C650/ LE40C652/ LE40C654/ LE40C630 Review

- 32" Samsung LE32C530 - *14ms* (Calibrated Movie Mode!)
Samsung LE32C530/ LE40C530 Review: Full HD 1080p LCD TV
- 40" Samsung LE40C750 - *41ms* (Game Mode ON) / *103ms* (Game Mode and Motion Plus OFF)
Samsung LE40C750/ LE46C750 3D TV Review: 200Hz LCD HDTV
- 40" Samsung LE40C580 -* 35ms* (Game Mode ON)
Samsung LE40C580/ LE32C580 Review: Freeview HD LCD TV

Samsung PS51D8000
[HDTV] *30ms* im Game Mode (PC Mode mit aktiviert)
[AVF] *40ms* im Game Mode

Samsung PS64D8000
[HDTV] *31ms* im Game Mode

Samsung PS51D6900
[AVF] *31-36ms* im Game Mode


Ich habe mit meinem 46 Zoll Samsung LED einen Inputlag von 40 bis 50 im Gamemodus gemessen(je größer die Diagonale, desto größer kann der Inputlag sein) - getestet gegen den sehr gut zum Spielen geeigneten Samsung TFT 22 Zoll 226BW(inputlag von nahezu 0).
Mit Gamepad spielen geht schon, aber schnelle Online-Shooter mit Maus würde ich nicht mit dem TV spielen wollen.

CB-Forenteilnehmer: _"Meiner Meinung nach kommt es auch drauf an, welches Eingabegerät benutzt wird. Mit Gamepad merkt man den Input Lag viel weniger als mit einer Maus, bei der schon relativ früh Mouse Lag (aufgrund des Input Lags) auftritt."_

_"Ich habe den Sony Bravia KDL-40EX402. Inputlag* unter 10ms*. Auch für Ego-Shooter bestens geeignet."_

_"Also Ego-Shooter (CS, L4D, TF2) kann ich auf meinem TV nicht spielen, nicht mal im Game-Modus, da der Input-Lag einfach zu hoch ist (und ich bin da schon nicht sehr sensibel, der P2770HD hat ja auch einen "hohen" Input-Lag von max 32 ms). Alle anderen Arten von Spielen funktionieren dagegen tadellos - Gran Turismo, Tekken, Metal Gear Solid, Assassin's Creed, GTA 4, ... Wobei auch noch gesagt werden muss, dass man den Input-Lag mit dem Controller eh nicht spürt, sondern nur mit Tastatur und Maus (bei mir zumindest so)."_


----------



## onslaught (18. Februar 2012)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung nur den Empfehlen den ich auch hab, den TechniLine 40" von TechniSat (8 ms), UT3 z.B. ohne lags. Ansonsten höchstens noch Philips oder Sony.


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (18. Februar 2012)

N8Mensch ,danke das du ein paar messungen rausgesucht hast . Die aktuellen Samsung sind was den vergleich zu den Vorgängern angeht , fast schon phenomenal was den Input Lag betrifft . Aber halt nur für Samsung verhältnisse , aktuell sind die niedrigsten Input Lags im Gamemode bei Samsung ca. 30 ms , was für einige Leute reichen mag , aber hardcore zocker so wie ich merken das schon zu heftig . Ich persönlich merke  einen spürbaren Leg im Controller ab 25 ms , ich kenn aber auch leute die merken den schon bei 10ms , also es kommt immer auf einen selber an .


----------



## N8Mensch2 (18. Februar 2012)

Gerne  .  Die Wahrnehmung ist unterschiedlich, aber die Verzögerung bleibt.
Habe mir auch nochmal die Seite 
Input-Lag Diskussionsthread - Playstation Forum
durchgelesen und da wird das Thema "inputlag" wirklich sehr gut erklärt. 
Danach schreibt man vielleicht nicht mehr so unbekümmert, dass "wenn ich den inputlag nicht direkt spüre, sonst alles gut/ alles egal ist".

Besonders gut gefallen & interessant auf der Seite:
_"Meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema ist, dass sich niemand, der mehr als nur gelegentlich mal zockt 
(sprich: Videospiele als "richtiges" Hobby bezeichnen würde) diesen Stiefel anziehen sollte,auch wenn man ihn nicht direkt bemerken sollte,
so ist der Lag doch immer da und beeinflusst die eigene Performance negativ."_

Der Input-Lag ist NICHT die vom Hersteller angegebene TV Reaktionszeit.
"0-16ms: Sehr gut 
Fast Input-Lag frei!
16,67ms = 1 Frame = wichtig für Tunier Gamer

16-25ms: Gut 
So gut wie Input-Lag frei!

25-40ms: Befriedigend
Noch akzeptabel! 

30ms. Goldene Mitte:
Alle Zocker die nur TV/BDs 
schauen oder gelegentlich zocken, 
bzw. den Inputlag nicht so stark warnehmen, können zugreifen!

40ms - xx: Ausreichend > Ungenügend!"

_"Das Problem ist, dass die auf dem TV angezeigte Spielsituation quasi schon in der Vergangenheit ist. Man hinkt mit seinen Controllereingaben also immer einige Millisekunden hinterher!"_
_"Wie störend sich diese Verzögerung nun im einzelnen auswirkt, ist eine individuelle Geschichte und hängt davon ab, 
wie empfindlich man persönlich kurze Verzögerungen wahrnehmen kann und welche Spiele man bevorzugt spielt, je mehr es auf schnelle Reaktionen ankommt, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man durch den Inputlag Nachteile erleidet. Zbsp. EgoShooter:"Verdammt!..Hätte ich jetzt nicht eigtlich treffen müssen?".. Naja, war ich wohl zu langsam..!"_

Für Gegenheitsspieler die mal eine Runde spielen, ist das vielleicht kein Thema. Aber wie heißt es im Text so schön, "den Stiefel würde ich mir als Hobbyspieler oder Onlinespieler nicht anziehen".
Ich persönlich spiele ja hauptsächlich am TFT Bildschirm und gelegentlich nur am TV. Deshalb ist der Inputlag für mich nicht der Super-GAU. Aber letztendlich doch ärgerlich, weil ambitioniertes Spielen nicht wirklich möglich ist, selbst wenn ich es wollte. Deshalb würde ich mittlerweile sagen: Auch wenn ich nur gelegentlich am TV spiele, möchte ich keine Nachteile durch einen hohen Inputlag haben.


----------

